
Rich Kids: Social network for the “wealthiest and most interesting” kids - fnordsensei
https://richkids.life/membership/
======
LordWinstanley
Oh dear. How common!

My even more exclusive social media site "evenricherkids.life" has a
membership fee of €10000 / month. That should keep out the ghastly parvenus
I'd expect to be attracted to your sort of tawdry establishment.

[Seriously though. Good luck with it. It's such a cheeky idea, it might just
work.... It won't, but it might]

------
Nothorized
Their targeted customer are the kind of people of want these kind of products.
But if the only exclusivity of the product is about being rich, and all my
others friends are rich, where is the exclusivity ?

